# Nremt-paramedic



## jennygatzke (Aug 10, 2009)

PLEASE HELP!! i am about to take my written nremt-para test this Saturday and i am seriously freaking out!!!!! I got that emscat.com thingy and its OK but it won't let ya go back and see what the correct answers are and that is about retarded! so yeah idk any help would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 10, 2009)

Go back to the top of this forum and you will see several "stickys" with volumes of information. Best of luck!


----------



## EMS49393 (Aug 10, 2009)

First, you set yourself up for failure by "freaking out," not to mention, who really needs all that drama.

Second, the test is not that hard.  Eighty percent of the answers are BLS answers anyway.  

If you don't know the material by now... seriously.


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2009)

EMS49393 has a point. The more you build it up in your mind, the worse it will be. My best friend in MY class is having some of the same issues - he's afraid to schedule his exam because... "he know's he'll fail"

Jenny... Look at my thread... I JUST took the test. think positive thoughts, and don'tr freak when it doesn't stop at 80.


----------



## atropine (Aug 11, 2009)

Relax, just pop some vicodine and drink a couple of Modelo's and you'll be fine. Just think of it as a $12.00 an hour job to bring the stress level down.


----------



## bracho1 (Aug 11, 2009)

jennygatzke said:


> PLEASE HELP!! i am about to take my written nremt-para test this Saturday and i am seriously freaking out!!!!! I got that emscat.com thingy and its OK but it won't let ya go back and see what the correct answers are and that is about retarded! so yeah idk any help would be great! Thanks!!



hi, im new to the forum as of today, just took my test this evening, and have to say it was harder than i thought, but not too bad, i had aload of questions on ops, and ambulance ops, very few in airway and a few ob and peds, had some crazy off the wall q`s, like knots, and truck placards ive never seen before, lots of mci, terrorist and fire q`s, just take your time and dont forget to breath!!, good luck.


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 11, 2009)

Use that anxiety to your advantage it makes you sharper if you don't let it get to you. Believe me DO NOT care about how many questions it was/is just wait for results. I had already started planning on when to take my retest after getting 150 questions, but I passed. 

At this point you either know the material or you don't. Take practice tests and pick up that book I told you about, the newest version also has additional tests online as well as the 4 in the book. If your scoring well on those you'll do just fine, if not it will show you where to spend your time studying.  

Remember to break the questions down and most times you can figure it out knowing the body processes. Gluck!


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2009)

Another note - My school used FISDAP. We did the FISDAP practice tests - and the "prescription" was spot-on for me. I had taken the Blue exam shortly before I tested, and I got a load of "critical thinking" questions, and that was my weak point, per FISDAP.


----------



## bracho1 (Aug 11, 2009)

fisdap!, we used it too, and that was four letter word in our class.:wacko:


----------

